# Feeding My Endlers?



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

The less you feed them, the longer they live. Every other day is just fine in a planted tank.
Keep more than one type of food to ensure they get a wider variety of pro-biotics, vitamins and minerals.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Seriously? I would have never known. 

I figured if they like NLS can't get better than that, that stuff has a full spectrum of nourishment I thought?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I fed them wingless fruit flies when I had a culture. They really went nuts for it. Once a day is fine.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Alternating foods with NLS is a cling on from the old days of prepared foods with nothing available that was nutritionally complete. Feed it exclusively and save time and money. I feed my fish lightly twice a day and skip feeding on Wed and Sunday.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

bigbadjon said:


> Alternating foods with NLS is a cling on from the old days of prepared foods with nothing available that was nutritionally complete.


I was under the same impression


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a problem, these three Endlers are in my shrimp tank. They are aggressive and they steal all the food for the shrimp and run away with it, even if I feed them at the same time as the shrimp they steal algae wafers. Now my shrimp are not getting fed, what do I do? I really like them but they are a menace.


----------



## jaliberti (Dec 5, 2015)

Sounds like you have some very undisciplined, greedy, selfish fish there. Add 1 Gambusia to the tank, affinis, holbrooki, male or female, doesn't matter. S/he will sort things out for you, will fix the aggression problem straight away.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

So this is because I have only males? The tank is so small, only 5 gallons I feel the females will be too large. I have no room for fry either. I may have to remove the guppies all together if this is the case, I know the larger two pick on the small one. Should I try keeping just one lonely male Endler?


----------



## jaliberti (Dec 5, 2015)

I was just joking about the Gambusia. 

My experience with livebearers is limited to wild-type guppies (similar to Endlers), Gambusia, and Brachyrhaphis, and it wouldn't matter if you had all males or all females or even a mix (though the mix would bring about intraspecies aggression). Tank size wouldn't matter either. And even "one lonely male Endler" won't think he is stealing food from the shrimp, algae wafers or otherwise. Food means eat, as much as possible as fast as possible. 

Good luck there.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd bet that your shrimp are finding enough food. Break up the algae wafers and drop a few pieces in different places. My endlers also love frozen daphnia and baby brine shrimp.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I tried making many pieces but the guppies still steal them! Then chase the shrimp away I will have to start using a feeder cone.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Okay so regarding the behavior of my three Cobra Endlers in my 5 gallon shrimp tank I had to remove 2 of the 3, leaving a loner. It made a drastic difference in aggression, this fish is way more happy being alone. He no longer paces the tank corners up and down and all my RCS stay out now instead of some of them hiding! I am going to try and add a male feeder guppy and see how they get along together, if the aggression starts again I may push myself to pay for the shipping to get some Chili Rasboras.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

If my experience is anyhting to go by (and this applies to most species), if one is being picked on, it is weaker than average.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

None are being picked on, they are just aggressive in a group together. All three were equally aggressive toward one another.


----------

